# Nutr-vet ?



## mtlman112 (Nov 9, 2004)

Any info on their products ? 

mtlman


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm on them right now and they are working pretty good, and not much soreness afterwards or next day.


----------



## heavy (Nov 9, 2004)

They are supposed to be very good.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 10, 2004)

My mommy taught me that if I couldn't say anything nice, not to say anything at all.


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 10, 2004)

lol, dammit.


----------



## cody21 (Dec 4, 2004)

any more info on nv getting ready to start cycle want some info before i buy


----------



## mtlman112 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Go Ahead*

Give it a try , you'll like what you find!

Mtlman


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

havent heard anything about the latest name they are using, but i could say plenty about the last couple of names they have used and the products they produced. like dragonridder stated though, if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all.


----------



## jeebise23 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi...my name is jeebise and I have been banned because I am a moron.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 14, 2005)

jeebise23 said:
			
		

> Hi...my name is jeebise and I have been banned because I am a moron.


Bwahahahahahaha

Heavy is now the hatchet moderator.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 14, 2005)

jeebise23 said:
			
		

> Hi...my name is jeebise and I have been banned because I am a moron.


wow 1 post and he managed to get hiomself banned already :spank:


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 14, 2005)

That must have been one f'd up post!  Either that or Heavy is just an a-hole!! lol.  j/k bro!


----------



## Aratesticle (Jan 22, 2005)

I love nutivet.


----------



## brocklanders (Feb 25, 2005)

*Blood test Results!!!*

I just got my blood test results from my Dr.  She said my Testosterone levels were through the roof.  I've been taking 3cc's per week of the Nutri-Vet Cyp 250.  This stuff is the real deal according to my Dr. and I would definately take her word for it.


----------



## dtj3 (Feb 25, 2005)

wow, sounds good!


----------



## stussy (Feb 25, 2005)

I heard they are supposed to be pretty decent.


----------



## dtj3 (Feb 27, 2005)

great communication


----------



## dtj3 (Mar 1, 2005)

just to give my opinion so far with nutri-vet. i sent cash last week and asked for him to send me a tracking number. so far no tracking number and he has not answered the last three day's when i emailed him asking  for a tracking number. i hope his gear is better then his communication. also he said in one of his last emails to me last week i would have my package today. i will keep everyone posted. i take communication very serious, i might not give him anymore of my bussiness because of this. just my two cents!


----------



## bigmark3d (Mar 2, 2005)

when i ordered from nutrivet the very first time, his communication wasnt good at all and my package came so late that I had like given up on it, cause he wouldnt respond to my emails and the package wasnt with me. One  day it came and i wasnt even expecting it. When i ordered from one of his remailers, i got the best service ever.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 2, 2005)

it's good to get nutrivet or any other products from a legit source.  Especially the communication since your money is out there.  If you can find a good source that carries it then i would go with that option.


----------



## booyams (Mar 2, 2005)

I read on I-T.com that the nutrivet dbol was not worth it and that lab tests were coming back showing nothing.

After using the Dbol, I saw no gains after 10 days and felt no different so I was UNHAPPY.

BOOYAMS

holla


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 2, 2005)

booyams said:
			
		

> I read on I-T.com that the nutrivet dbol was not worth it and that lab tests were coming back showing nothing.
> 
> After using the Dbol, I saw no gains after 10 days and felt no different so I was UNHAPPY.
> 
> ...




what else were you takin bro???  how was your diet??? I wouldve given dbol a bit longer to notice something


----------



## booyams (Mar 2, 2005)

I was starting off with e DBOL kicker along with Test Enanthate at 500mg week and EQ at 600 mg week. 

DBOL 50mg ED week 1-4
EQ 500/wk Week 1-14
Test Ent. 500mg Week 1-12

Proper PCT

I have ran other brands of DBOl and seen gains in size/strngth and mass within 5 days as everyone who takes DBOL does.

BOOYAMS

holla


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 2, 2005)

booyams said:
			
		

> I have ran other brands of DBOl and seen gains in size/strngth and mass within 5 days as everyone who takes DBOL does.



I beg to differ....it took me longer to see my gains about close to 2 weeks.  Dbol like any other steroid is diet dependant also which i learned from experience.  Maybe your diet is off on this cycle that's why your not seeing the gains like you used to.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree booyams. It takes me about two weeks to see results too.


----------



## BIO (Mar 3, 2005)

dtj3 said:
			
		

> just to give my opinion so far with nutri-vet. i sent cash last week and asked for him to send me a tracking number. so far no tracking number and he has not answered the last three day's when i emailed him asking  for a tracking number. i hope his gear is better then his communication. also he said in one of his last emails to me last week i would have my package today. i will keep everyone posted. i take communication very serious, i might not give him anymore of my bussiness because of this. just my two cents!



I will give this post some time for you to clear up this issue and tell the members how everything ended up going with bio labs service. If no post clearing up my reputation I will begin defending my services that were offered to you.


----------



## BIO (Mar 3, 2005)

bigmark3d said:
			
		

> when i ordered from nutrivet the very first time, his communication wasnt good at all and my package came so late that I had like given up on it, cause he wouldnt respond to my emails and the package wasnt with me. One  day it came and i wasnt even expecting it. When i ordered from one of his remailers, i got the best service ever.



Yes this is true. I openly posted last year, I think in october, that 7 packages were late and the tracking numbers not working because the packs were dropped in a mail box. All seven packs ended up in the possession of the clients safetly.


----------



## BIO (Mar 3, 2005)

booyams said:
			
		

> I read on I-T.com that the nutrivet dbol was not worth it and that lab tests were coming back showing nothing.
> 
> After using the Dbol, I saw no gains after 10 days and felt no different so I was UNHAPPY.
> 
> ...



That is very hard to believe with a 50mg tablet. Anasci forum have lab results from san raf and the dbol is real.

I would like to call the lab and confront who ever posted this info.

My opinion is Nutri-Vet is beginning to make way into the market. One very large Mexican distributor of QV and usually mexican gear is now only selling NV gear and that there is responsible for mexican sources losing business. NV gear is popping up all over the net with 90% good posts and feedback and 10% bull. The only ones not effected by Animal power and Nutri-vet entering the market in my opinion is underground labs. They are cheaper than NV gear and good quality if bought from good source


----------



## BIO (Mar 3, 2005)

Straight from my man Chris! Bro you need to drop me an email on this new Azul tabs I got going! Peace bro one of the best in the game!

I am off to bed I will check in with all later

night guys and wolfy I will chat w/y tommorow.

B


----------



## dtj3 (Mar 5, 2005)

new update! email were a little slow, but he is busy. products arrived and very nice looking product. i take back my original post, he is a good source and i will be using again in the very near future!


----------



## BIO (Mar 5, 2005)

dtj3 said:
			
		

> new update! email were a little slow, but he is busy. products arrived and very nice looking product. i take back my original post, he is a good source and i will be using again in the very near future!



Thank you sir. I look forward to serving in the future.


----------



## dtj3 (Mar 7, 2005)

my bro's are on his deca300 and loving it. i am going to order the anadrol50 i will keep everyone posted, thanks!


----------



## distributer1134 (Apr 2, 2005)

I also just placed order with someone with nutri,so i will also let you peeps know how it will go.


----------



## jaycee1 (Jun 9, 2005)

*nutri vet*

if you want flu like symptoms buy nutrivet.if you want knots in your legs get nutrivet.ps  dog and cats wont get flu  on nitrivet


----------



## Freejay (Jun 9, 2005)

jaycee1 said:
			
		

> if you want flu like symptoms buy nutrivet.if you want knots in your legs get nutrivet.ps  dog and cats wont get flu  on nitrivet



Now that's some scarry shit.


----------



## BIO (Jun 9, 2005)

jaycee1 said:
			
		

> if you want flu like symptoms buy nutrivet.if you want knots in your legs get nutrivet.ps  dog and cats wont get flu  on nitrivet



Hmmmm...I guess some kids get the roid flu symptoms when they inject a cyp and blame it on product. Hmmmmm I guess everybody has the ability to inject winstrol and not get pain in their muscle from the powder being there, I guess everybody should be able to tolerate injectable winny.  

hmmmmmm that 1 post you have here really makes me worry you will ruin the product reputation...hmmmm I think I will email my database of over 150 customers and tell them we are out of business because of jaycee1.

 :smoker:


----------



## BIO (Jun 9, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Now that's some scarry shit.



If that was the case freejay we would not be selling this gear for over 1 year successfully bro.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 9, 2005)

BIO LABS said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...I guess some kids get the roid flu symptoms when they inject a cyp and blame it on product. Hmmmmm I guess everybody has the ability to inject winstrol and not get pain in their muscle from the powder being there, I guess everybody should be able to tolerate injectable winny.
> 
> hmmmmmm that 1 post you have here really makes me worry you will ruin the product reputation...hmmmm I think I will email my database of over 150 customers and tell them we are out of business because of jaycee1.
> 
> :smoker:



I think your're safe Bio!  LOL!


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 9, 2005)

BIO LABS said:
			
		

> If that was the case freejay we would not be selling this gear for over 1 year successfully bro.


This is the first complaint I've heard and this guy only has one post. I don't buy it.


----------



## BIO (Jun 9, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> I think your're safe Bio!  LOL!



  me too bro!


----------



## BIO (Jun 9, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> This is the first complaint I've heard and this guy only has one post. I don't buy it.



  There is always someone DR.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 9, 2005)

Actually, I heard more complaints about IP gear than anything else it seems.


----------



## BIO (Jun 9, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Actually, I heard more complaints about IP gear than anything else it seems.



me too fj and I remember I made a hell of a lot of gains using that gear 2 years ago. It just depends on diet and the individual, well you know this bro your not a rookie.

everybody is entitled to their own opinion


----------



## closer1868 (Jun 28, 2005)

Order placed with Bio last week and the package arrived today.  Great service.  I hope the product is as good.  Listening to the board I am looking forward to my first cycle with an underground.  Thanks Bio.


----------



## Dennis_82 (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone know where Bio is?  I haven't heard from him since sunday.


----------



## bainboy (Jul 1, 2005)

Nutri-vet is good stuff. Never had any problems and dealing with the guy is easy and safe. I give props to Nutri-Vet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BIO (Jul 2, 2005)

closer1868 said:
			
		

> Order placed with Bio last week and the package arrived today.  Great service.  I hope the product is as good.  Listening to the board I am looking forward to my first cycle with an underground.  Thanks Bio.



I am sure you will be happy! talk soon Closer!


----------



## BIO (Jul 2, 2005)

bainboy said:
			
		

> Nutri-vet is good stuff. Never had any problems and dealing with the guy is easy and safe. I give props to Nutri-Vet. Keep up the good work.



Thanks BB  ...Talk to you soon brutha..


----------

